# An all new Scenes from a hat!



## Shae (Jan 7, 2005)

I started this thread a while ago and it didn't go exactly as I planed. 
So lets see if we can do better. 

If you seen Who's Line Is It Anyway, you know the game. I give the senario, you make the scene. And when I hit the buzzer like this...*HITS BUZZER* points get handed out. And it could be 1 or could be 1 million.

*But I think I need a co-host to hand out the points.   So heres the deal. You have 24 hours to nominate people to be my co-host. And the person who has the most noms is my co host.*

Anyone who wants to contribute to the game and give me scenarios to hand out, you can p.m. me.  So in that case......


First scenario comming soon!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't want to be the co-host, I want to participate in the game.


----------



## Shae (Jan 7, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I don't want to be the co-host, I want to participate in the game.



Have any ideas for scenes these people can create? Just send me a p.m.


----------



## Shae (Jan 7, 2005)

~bump~


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll try.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

i can think of some scenarios but we'd have to move the thread to sexual health.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

or my father's dungeon...


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

Vieope would come up with some creative and twisted stuff..... he gets my vote.


----------



## Shae (Jan 7, 2005)

We have Vieope and Rockgazer in a tie. Its 3 to 3. Who will be my new co-host?


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

Its close to 24 hours anyway so with that in mind........(and p.s. stop voting. )


*Welcome to Scene's From a Hat Where the show's Made up and the points don't matter. And may I present to you my new co-host Vieope!     


Okay here we go, when I hit the buzzer after each scene, Vieope will dish out the points for people who did well. The bunny can dish out as many points as possible.

First scene comming soon.*


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

scene: *insert Iron Mag member here*'s 1800 number


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm confused, but i'd like to play


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'm confused, but i'd like to play



I give out the scene, and you create it. Like this...let me do the one above for the 1800 number:




*1800-fuq-rxrx : Prince's Ultamate sex in a pill!*


That one kinda sucked but it will be better as soon as this game goes by.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> scene: *insert Iron Mag member here*'s 1800 number



"Feeling BLUE?  Looking for that warm FUZZY feeling?  Call Vieope at 1-800-BLU-BUNY.  (Men only, please)"


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2005)

Lonely? Need a date? 
Call 1-800-GAZER-4U. 
Gazer's Girlies provides the hottest escort service anywhere.
Choose YOUR own woman from 100's of Gazer's girlies, who are ready and willing to fulfill your wildest fantasies.
(All major credit cards accepted)


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Lonely? Need a date?
> Call 1-800-GAZER-4U.
> Gazer's Girlies provides the hottest escort service anywhere.
> Choose YOUR own woman from 100's of Gazer's girlies, who are ready and willing to fulfill your wildest fantasies.
> (All major credit cards accepted)



You get it now hon!  Awsome job!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Lonely? Need a date?
> Call 1-800-GAZER-4U.
> Gazer's Girlies provides the hottest escort service anywhere.
> Choose YOUR own woman from 100's of Gazer's girlies, who are ready and willing to fulfill your wildest fantasies.
> (All major credit cards accepted)


i vote for this one lol


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i vote for this one lol



Its up to the bunny now. And I haven't hit the buzzer yet..   Lets keep it goin!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 8, 2005)

Are you overtraining?  Can't get those pesky upper pecs to get bigger?  GOPRO's your answer.  Just call 1-800-PUMP-U-UP and you'll be prancing around on the Mr. Olympia stage in no time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

are you a bi-curious woman? c'mon we know you think about it.... well when you decide it's time to dive in call 1-800-shae-shae . She can't wait for it


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> are you a bi-curious woman? c'mon we know you think about it.... well when you decide it's time to dive in call 1-800-shae-shae . She can't wait for it


Damn woman! I guess you are having fun with this. Huh?


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

*BUZZ*

Vieope, who are the winner/s and how many points do they get?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

see now we have to wait for vieope n we have no uh scene thingy.... somebody make one up he can judge them all later...


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

scene: Albob's party


----------



## Vieope (Jan 8, 2005)

_Everybody shut up because the awesome and cuddly co-host just arrived. First, I don´t give it away points or money, I work with cookies. So Flex wins 3 cookies for his very good advertisement. 

Next round please..  _


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

You heard Vieope! Evryone gets cookies here. But hey, they don't matter because thses cookies don't get you fat. 

next scene: Albob's party


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Dear Tom, Dick and Harry,

I had a big party at my place last night. I stupidly invited all the people from im. Crono peed on my sofa. Luke had a fun time shagging my french maid n now she's run off with him. maniclion blasted hendrix n the greatful dead till the cops came. johnnny brought some hot chicks but then just argued with everyone. i was trying to flirt with shae but she was checking rockgazer out.
rockgazer ate all the mangoes and then tried to tell us she didn't like them. prince ran around trying to sell everyone magic shag dust, nt had a bunch of people gettin busy in my hot tub, gonna have to scrub that. mino drank so much beer she kept having to use the bathroom n of course she left the door open, 6 people fainted, one is still sitting on my sofa crying saying the experience made him sure he's gay. "Max are you gonna be okay?" 



adding to it later


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

Vieope


----------



## Flex (Jan 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> next scene: Albob's party



Albob was sitting in his prison cell bunk one night, leaned over, and asked his cellmate, "Do jou have a dream, Vieope?.....what, do jou know, abouw cocaine?" (Blow)

A short 19 years later, Albob crawls through 500yds of shit through prison pipes, and he escapes (Shawshank)

Since he made off with all the warden's dirty money, Albob is now a rich man.
The first thing on his mind is to have a "welcome back" party. He orders it all...kegs, marijuana, Gazer's girlies, rockstars...the WHOLE shabbang, and of course, cocaine. 

Getting ready for his big night, he snorts coke uncontrollably. He gets too high on coke and kill his friend, Luke, after finding out Luke was banging his sister, Shae. (Scarface) 

This upsets Albob, but not nearly as much as when no one showed up for his party. He waited allllllllll night long, and no one showed. So he kept snorting. So by the time morning came, Albob was in a daze of cocaine  

He went back to the whole he crawled out of, crawled back into the prison through 500yds of shit, and got back to his prison cell, hopefully before anyone noticed. 

The warden found out Albob came back, and killed himself.


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Getting ready for his big night, he snorts coke uncontrollably. He gets too high on coke and kill his friend, Luke, after finding out Luke was banging his sister, Shae. (Scarface)



Uh, can you say, "Say hello to my little friend!"


----------



## Shae (Jan 8, 2005)

*BUZZ*

And while I send off a p.m. to Vieope about this good round, how bout you rack your brains on this:

scene: Dairy of Vieope


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

Dear diary;

            I often wander if Shae is cute and cuddly as I am. I wander if Albob is as cute and cuddly as I am. I wander if Min0 is.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2005)

................as masculine as I am...........


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> ................as masculine as I am...........



Nice finnish!  I wander if Vieope is gonna split the cookie winnings between us if we win.


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

*BUZZ*

That round was bad. Lets just give me and Min0 10 cookies each.  Yet, Vieope needs to award the winner for the round: Albob's party when our little friend gets here.  Okay, next scene.....


scene: If *insert i.m. member here* had an advice collumn in a newspaper


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2005)

_New rules, everybody get cookies. Some more than others. It is not fair to leave people without cookies. For the ALBOB round Flex wins more cookies, two more, RG one and ALBOB wins one for the first round. _


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

scene: If *insert i.m. member here* had an advice collumn in a newspaper


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

~bump~


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> scene: If *insert i.m. member here* had an advice collumn in a newspaper



Dear Gazer,
I'm having a "hard" time pleasing my wife. Actually, i should say "soft" time. Do you have any suggestions?

                                                           Yours truly, 
                                                                "Soft Serve"

Dear S.S.,
Check your pm. I've sent you multiple pictures of me naked pleasuring myself. If that doesn't work, then i don't know what the f&#@ is wrong with you, i suggest you start poppin maj. viagra.

                                                           Yours truly,
                                                                  Gazer


----------



## Shae (Jan 9, 2005)

I am realy saddened right now. You are gonna let Flex get all the cookies. I'll participate in some scenes but this is realy rediculous!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 10, 2005)

Dear Johnnny,  

I was watching to football playoffs yesterday and am sooooo depressed today.  Only two of my picks came through.  What's the mattter with Green Bay and San Diego???

Alone in the Endzone


Dear AE

You worry too much about the score.  The final score of the game isn't important, didn't you see all the vicious hits those players were laying on each other.  Why do they have to do that?  I saw one player actually hit another player WITH HIS HELMET!!!  There's absolutey no excuse for that.  That person should be banned from the league, sent to prison for a year and then have to perform community service for two more years.  Community service, that reminds me, did you see that aweful Tsunamii?  Why does that have to happen?  Those people are completely innocent.  Stuff like that shouldn't happen.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2005)

I never could stand that show "Who's Line Is It Anyway" it always seems fixed, they were too prepared, like the people really did know what was going to happen.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I am realy saddened right now. You are gonna let Flex get all the cookies.



are you saying i'm not good?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Dear Johnnny,
> 
> I was watching to football playoffs yesterday and am sooooo depressed today. Only two of my picks came through. What's the mattter with Green Bay and San Diego???
> 
> ...


you forgot btw smileys still not working i had to hand type this one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> are you saying i'm not good?


oh your good i keep waiting for more... hmm that sounded sexy.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2005)

Dear Vieope,

What if god farted and we are just the molecules expanding from his anus.

Word up,
What's That Smell

Dear Smelly,

Good theory.  Too bad you can't come to Carnaval to ponder more on this while staring down the barrel of some voluptious Brazilian bongo booties. :bounce:


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> are you saying i'm not good?


The points are given by cookies. You got most of them. More cookies = you kick ass in this game.


Get the picture?


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

*BUZZ*

And I have to bitch for all of you to get your creative juices flowin.  Oh well.  Let me notify "The furry One" and I'll get back to you with the next scene.


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

scene: Crono, meet Dr. Ruth


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

*Its a dark room*

Crono: You feel kind of wrinkly. Oh well. What matters is whats underneath those panties.

*door opens up and Crono sees Luke and Dale*

Dale: This shit ain't right! 

Luke: 

Ruth: Focus Crono! *slaps Crono* FOCUS!!

Crono: SHUT THE DOOR! SHUT THE FUCKEN DOOR!!

Luke: You got it! *slams door*


*at alter*

Luke *laughs*: Grandmother fucker!

Crono: Mother fucker!

Luke: Yes I am. 

Rockgazer:


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2005)

Dr. Ruth: Zo tell me Crono do feel zyou must urinate everytime zyou make love to a vwoman?
Crono: Well I just think if I can pee on them I can tell them I love them, If I make love then I can pee on them.
Dr. Ruth: Zo do zyou pee on your hand auften?
Crono: Sadly yes I do I love my hand.
Dr Ruth: I see...
And then she rips off the mask and it's Min0 Lee


----------



## Vieope (Jan 10, 2005)

_
2 cookies for Flex
2 for Shae 
2 for ALBOB 
3 for Manic for mentioning  brazilian women. :bounce: 

We have got new rules, the person who achieves 10 cookies is the new co-host so that gives a chance for eveybody to play. Who is counting the cookies?

Btw Shae, I like the "Furry One"  _


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Dr. Ruth: Zo tell me Crono do feel zyou must urinate everytime zyou make love to a vwoman?
> Crono: Well I just think if I can pee on them I can tell them I love them, If I make love then I can pee on them.
> Dr. Ruth: Zo do zyou pee on your hand auften?
> Crono: Sadly yes I do I love my hand.
> ...



High 5 to you dude! That shit was hi-fuckin larious!


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

Gee, looks like its between me and maniclion for the cookies since no one wants to play.   

Come on Vieope! Jump in!


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> scene: Crono, meet Dr. Ruth



i don't know who Dr. Ruth is , but i'll give it a try...

Dr. R: So Crono, let me get this straight. Your last wish before getting sentenced to death is to tell your story to me, so i can tell the world your story. Well, nows your chance. First let's start off with an introduction. Please state your name.

Crono: My name is Croney Montana, an i'm a political prisoner from Cuba. 

Dr. R: What are you in for?

Crono: Doze fuckin' cockaroaches say I keeyill many peoples, and leave a P across their chest with urine, much like Zorro.

Dr. R: Do you like to dress up as a women, Croney?

Crono: Wha jou fuckin' me or wha? 

Dr. R: Ok, sorry, Crono. I think we got off on the wrong foot. Let me try again....I (Crono interrupts)

Crono : If i were to send you flowers, where, wait. Let me try again.... If i were to let, you get covered in my pee, would you be greatful?

Dr R: Crono! You are disgusting! Has anyone ever tried to test you to find out why you are the way you are?

Crono: A census taker once tried to test me. I ate Dr. Luke's liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti and a splash of pee.

Dr R: One more outburst and that's it! 

Crono: HA! How jou like dat, huh?!? JOU FUCKIN' MARICON!

Dr. R: That's it! GET HIM OUTTA HERE!

Crono gets out of his chair and lunges at Dr. Ruth. He gets ahold of her shoulders, just as a security guard reaches Crono. As Crono gets pulled away, he still has a hold of Dr. Ruth's shoulders. He tries to pull her with him, only to discover Dr. Ruth was wearing a body suit and Mino was inside.


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

You are so fuckin close Flex its scary!  You got the idea that Ruth is a therapist. Realy, she is a sex therapist. 

Nice job!


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

*BUZZ*

You guys gotta send me a p.m. with ideas of scenes for us to do. I'm running low on ideas.  

But in the meantime.....*picks up next scene and says to self* God, let them roast her to death. 

scene: What did Rockgazer dream about last night?


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

Rockgazer: Lets see, my loves are here. Luke, Shae, time for a 3some.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i can't wait to hear these  make them realllly good.

and shae, you are sooo bad.


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *BUZZ*
> scene: What did Rockgazer dream about last night?


 
Yours truly, holding a box of condoms


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Yours truly, holding a box of condoms


wanna elaborate on that?


----------



## Flex (Jan 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> wanna elaborate on that?



you woke up sweating and not able to walk


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

polluzione


----------



## cman (Jan 10, 2005)

How are you RG?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

really good actually. downloaded a ton of satriani... i like it.


----------



## cman (Jan 10, 2005)

I prefer Santana.


----------



## Shae (Jan 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Yours truly, holding a box of condoms


Wishfull thinking.  She's Lukes! 




Shit! I've never said that before.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *BUZZ*
> 
> You guys gotta send me a p.m. with ideas of scenes for us to do. I'm running low on ideas.
> 
> ...


It was the sixties and these were some of the images...






 Get it she's been in all these penis and guitar threads it was the sixties smoke a lil' some'n some'n communism was evil yet those cuban cigars were best after a little russian hooker cooch ain't that right tricky Dicky?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> It was the sixties and these were some of the images...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol how do you know i was in penis threads if you weren't there too? want a hit off my bong n some free love?  it's okay we're only dreaming.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> lol how do you know i was in penis threads if you weren't there too? want a hit off my bong n some free love?  it's okay we're only dreaming.


I don't know if I'd risk the photo op that would occur if I went down on that schlong bong.   I think it would be wonderful to watch women hit it all night long, shit I'd supply the weed and just have them shotgun it into my mouth kind of like ganja snowball


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

The free love would make a pretty good photo op too...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> scene: What did Rockgazer dream about last night?



Mango................Oh dear Lord, I see Mango EVERYWHERE!!!    I know I keep telling these guys how I only experimented with it a couple of times but God, how I love the taste of MANGOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Keep em coming! The furry one needs to give a few of us cookies for the last round we did.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

_Well I give the rest of the cookies to Flex so he will be the new co-host. Now I can play.  _


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Well I give the rest of the cookies to Flex so he will be the new co-host. Now I can play.  _



You can play anyway Vieope! I'm host too and I'm playing the games.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

*BUZZ*

Nice round guys!  *looks at next scene* Oh God be kind! 

scene: Shae's private thoughts


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> You can play anyway Vieope! I'm host too and I'm playing the games.


_Yes but I don´t like this giving away stuff, I am very selfish, especially with cookies. 
Flex is the new co-host. _


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> Flex is the new co-host. [/i]



I'm no cohost, I'm a player 4 life


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Well fine. I'll take it upon myself to give away the winnings. Besides I share because I have 2 other siblings in the house. And its force of habit. 

Okay, carry on.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer is dreaming  all the guys on the forum are taking a lot of test....  that's it.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *BUZZ*
> 
> Nice round guys!  *looks at next scene* Oh God be kind!
> 
> scene: Shae's private thoughts



Uh, Flex won that round.   Lookey at new scene. ^


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Uh, Flex won that round.  Lookey at new scene. ^


 i did  you are privately hoping you get to watch.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i did  you are privately hoping you get to watch.


Exqueeze me for being a dumbass today.  I kinda left my brain in 4 places yesturday and all of a sudden, I'm not here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke has Rockgazer in his arms. His hands are under her bottom n her legs are around his waist. I hope they don't see me looking in the window or this show will be over in a hurry.


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> scene: Shae's private thoughts



With the crowd going wild, The Rock and Shawn Micheals are both carrying a bed with Queen Shae lying on top. They're on their way to bringing her to a tag team match at Wrestlemania in front of thousands. when all of a sudden you hear "Do you smell what the Flex is cookin'"

All of a sudden Flex comes out in tightass wrestling trunks (they're squishing my balls) with a microphone in his hand, and his manager/sex slave Raquel Gazer at his side. 

He puts the mic to his mouth and says....
"FINALLY....FLEX HAS COME BACK TO HIS QUEEN". (crowd applauses)

The tag team looks flabbergasted, and Shawn yells "What the HELL is this"? into his mic., while holding the bed up in the other.

Flex responds "what was your name?"

"It's Shaw"

"IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS!" (crowd goes wild)

"Let me tell you what Flex is gonna do. FLEX IS GONNA TAKE SHANE MICHEALS. HE'S GONNA TAKE SHANE MICHEALS AND TAKE SOME OF THIS KY JELLY OF HIS MANAGER RAQUELS'. HE'S GONNA SHINE SHANE MICHAELS UP REEEEAL NICE, TURN HIM SIDEWAYS, AND STICK HIM STRAIGHT UP THE ROCK'S CANDY ASS"!!!!!!!! (crowd goes wild)

This infuriates the tag team. They drop the bed, and rush Flex. Flex drops Shawn with a Rockbottom and proceeds to give the Rock his own People's Elbow. 

Shae does what most girl managers do and joins Flex and his sex slave, Raquel. They go backstage and have crazy monkey sex. End of story.


(was that close to what you were thinking???)


----------



## Vieope (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Well fine. I'll take it upon myself to give away the winnings. Besides I share because I have 2 other siblings in the house. And its force of habit.
> 
> Okay, carry on.



_Thanks  _


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> With the crowd going wild, The Rock and Shawn Micheals are both carrying a bed with Queen Shae lying on top. They're on their way to bringing her to a tag team match at Wrestlemania in front of thousands. when all of a sudden you hear "Do you smell what the Flex is cookin'"
> 
> All of a sudden Flex comes out in tightass wrestling trunks (they're squishing my balls) with a microphone in his hand, and his manager/sex slave Raquel Gazer at his side.
> 
> ...



Its amazing how I kept my diet pepsi down just now.   I was about ready to blow it out my nose.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

*BUZZ*

Now that I am in control of the reward value it will now be points. And may be other prizes.  Flex is in the lead at *counts fingers*...oh who the hell cares he is woopin ass!  Followed by Rockgazer with *counts fingers*...behind Flex slightly but has hella lotta points. Then Albob and Maniclion. As for the last round, I give Flex 10 thousand points for painting a pretty picture of my dream origy.  And for Rockgazer I give her 5 thousand for being blunt and submitting a pic of a peeping Tom. 

Weekend at *insert I.M. member here*'s


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

lol. thank you.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> lol. thank you.


Hey, I'm the sole host of the game. I gotta let evryone loosen up.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

~bump~


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll post later tonite, gotta go whoop ass in socca...

http://www.coolbuddy.com/wallpapers/soccer/soccer_brazil12.htm


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

~bump~


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

*BUZZ*

Okay, - 1 million points for a sucky ass scene. Okay....*looks at next scene and laughs* God, I did not know this would come soon. 

scene: Deleted scenes from "Kamma Sutra For Dummies" starring Flex, Shae, Luke and Rockgazer


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke: Uh, I think that move is not in the book. 

*SPLASH*

Flex: May be their making a new move.

*they look in the water*

Flex and Luke: DAYUM!!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 11, 2005)

<-- picks up a book of the edge of the street, reads title "Kamasutra for Dummies Staring Flex, Shae, Luke and Rockgazer", then thows it back in the gutter, Vieope soon after walk by picks it up looks around to see if anyones watching then pockets it.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> <-- picks up a book of the edge of the street, reads title "Kamasutra for Dummies Staring Flex, Shae, Luke and Rockgazer", then thows it back in the gutter, Vieope soon after walk by picks it up looks around to see if anyones watching then pockets it.


I said DELEATED SCENES from the movie.  Oh well.  I'll give you 100 points for tryin.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

~bump~


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 11, 2005)

There isnt any way i was typeing anything about any of you doing any sort of sexual activity, but I wanted to play anyway
Thats Five "Any's" in one sentence


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> scene: Deleted scenes from "Kamma Sutra For Dummies" starring Flex, Shae, Luke and Rockgazer



In the heat of the kama sutra gangbang, RG says to Flex:

RG  : "Talk dirty to me"

Flex  : "Damn, girl....you so tight!"

RG: "WRONG HOLE, FOOL"   

Flex: "oh, sorry, girl....how's that now?"

RG: "wheeeew, that's better"

[1 minute later]

RG: *snores very loudly*  

Flex: "hey....  ....WAKE UUUUUUUUUP!"


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> There isnt any way i was typeing anything about any of you doing any sort of sexual activity, but I wanted to play anyway
> Thats Five "Any's" in one sentence


For that....*counts fingers* I give you 500 points!  (100pts X 5 anys)


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> In the heat of the kama sutra gangbang, RG says to Flex:
> 
> RG  : "Talk dirty to me"
> 
> ...



Oh no!  Thats just cold!


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 11, 2005)

lol


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey, I dare you all to beat Flex in this round. Whoever does it gets 1 million points.


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Oh no!  Thats just cold!



nah, it's COOOOLD BLOOOOOOOOODEEEEEED


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> nah, it's COOOOLD BLOOOOOOOOODEEEEEED


 I bet no one is gonna beat Flex. Keep em comming or Flex gets 1 million points!


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I am going to keep this scene open till somebody p.m.'s me with Ideas of scenes we can create. I'm pretty much out of ideas all.


----------



## Flex (Jan 11, 2005)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII am the CHAMPION, my frieeeeeeeeeeeeeeends 
duh duh duuuh duuuh 
and IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'll keep on fiiiiiiighting, till the eeeeeeeeend


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII am the CHAMPION, my frieeeeeeeeeeeeeeends
> duh duh duuuh duuuh
> and IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'll keep on fiiiiiiighting, till the eeeeeeeeend



WHAT THE FUCK BUFFALO BILL!!! 




j/k Flex.  Your pretty good at this game.


----------



## Shae (Jan 11, 2005)

*BUZZ*

1 million to Flex. And I have a fresh one for the time being till I come up or someone submits to me some ideas for more scenes. 

scene: *insert I.M. member here* caught on tape

Wrack your brain on that people!


----------

